# Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?



## Sxx7 (1. April 2013)

*Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Hallo, ich weiss diese Frage ist eher dumm, aber reicht dieser Radiator Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Alle Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 120 - chrome (kann auch ein anderer 120mm sein) um Eine Radeon 6970 und einen I7 mit 4,2ghz zu kühlen? 
Mein Gehäuse bietet leeider nicht so fiel Platz dass ich einen Grossen Radiator benutzen könnte, aber filleicht habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge.
Bitte keine dummen Bemerkungen, ich bin noch Neuling bei Wasserkülung.
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ein Radiator außerhalb vom Gehäuse ist keine Option?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Nein, das wird nicht passen.  Man sagt als Faustformel eigentlich,  pro 100W je 120mm mehr ...  und der übertaktete i7 und die 6970 haben vermutlich dezent mehr als 100W


----------



## VJoe2max (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Diese Faustformel gilt aber nur wenn einem die Lautstärke ziemlich egal ist und für gute Luftzu- und Abfuhr gesorgt ist. Kannst dir ja die glorreiche Kühlleistung von 120ern bei Kompakt-Waküs ansehen, wenn du da ne heiße 100W-CPU auf Wakü-ähnliche Temperaturen bringen willst. Entweder laut oder heiß . 

@Sxx7: Für deine Grafikkarte musst du im Spielebetrieb mit ca. 200W Abwärme rechnen - unter Vollauslastung (Furmark o. Ä.) sind sogar 280W drin. Die CPU dürfte je nach Modell bei dem Takt noch mal ca. 100W beitragen. Mit einem einzigen 120er würde das Wasser unter Vollast vermutlich fast kochen.  Dein System würde unter Last noch viel heißer. Unter einem 420er würde ich da selbst dann nicht anfangen, wenn Lautstärke überhaupt keine Rolle spielen würde. Radifläche die darüber hinaus geht, senkt die Lautstärke, weil langsamer drehende Lüfter genutzt werden können. 

Habe selbst vor vielen Jahren mal versucht ein Mini-System mit einem AthlonXP 3000+ = ca. 75W  max.) einer GeForce 6800 = ca. 80W max. und einem VIA KT400 Chipsatz =  ca. 15V) mit einem einzelnen 120er gekühlt. Das waren in der Spitze ca.  170W Heizleistung. Die Wassertemps gingen unter Vollast sofort über die  45°C Marke und der Lüfter musste immer auf voller Drehzahl arbeiten (Höllenlärm),  um das System in thermischen Grenzen zu halten. Von  Hochsommertauglichkeit war das Ganze ziemlich weit entfernt (obwohl es  mit offenem Deckel kurzzeitig auch Spielelast möglich war). Luftgekühlt war das System vergleichbar laut und heiß. 
Dein System schiebt allein mit Graka und CPU u.U. das Doppelte an Abwärme ins Wasser. Kannst dir ausrechnen was das bedeutet. Wenn du das mit einem 120er innerhalb der thermischen Limits ahlten willst, müsstest du eine 4000 oder 5000rpm Turbine auf den Radi schnallen (Gehörschutz und Fingerschutzgitter wären dann Pflicht) und von guter Kühlung wärst du immer noch meilenweit entfernt. 

Und noch was zu dem verlinkten HW-Labs Radi: Das Teil ist uralt und hat bei großer Dicke auch noch eine sehr geringe Lamellendichte. Dieser Radi ist für leisen Betrieb völlig ungeeignet. Darauf muss man Lüfter mit 1000 rpm oder mehr verwenden, um überhaupt nennenswerte Kühlleistungen zu erzielen (btw. ebenfalls ne Ähnlichkeit zu den Radis vieler Kompakt-Waküs).


----------



## Koyote (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ich habe auch eine 6970, aber eine AMD 695. Bei mir reicht ein 240 und ein 280 locker aus. Im Idle kann ich die Lüfter komplett runter drehen. Unter last sind die Temps auch sehr gut, jedoch drehe ich dann die Lüfter etwas höher.

Habe beide Radiatoren extern stehen. Das wäre für dich bestimmt auch ne gute Option


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ich denke das ein 360-480er Radiator reicht aufjedenfall um das zu kühlen  Mach den Radiator auf's Gehäuse , sieht auch gut aus 
FX 8150 und GTX690 wird bei meinem Onkel mit nem 240er Radiator gekühlt )

Greeetzz


----------



## VJoe2max (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine 6970, aber eine AMD 695. Bei mir reicht ein 240 und ein 280 locker aus. Im Idle kann ich die Lüfter komplett runter drehen. Unter last sind die Temps auch sehr gut, jedoch drehe ich dann die Lüfter etwas höher.
> 
> Habe beide Radiatoren extern stehen. Das wäre für dich bestimmt auch ne gute Option


 
Idle interessiert niemanden . Deine Radifläche ist aber sowieso ein wenig größer als ein 420er, den ich als Minimum empfehle . Extern arbeiten sie zudem effektiver (optimale Luftzu- und abfuhr).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Das würde höchstens klappen wenn das andere Ende in der Gefriertruhe mündet, aber generell reicht es nicht aus für gesunde Temperaturen. Dann würde ich doch mal Gedanken an ein besseres Gehäuse verschwenden, vielleicht braucht man dann auch keine Wakü


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Hmm ein 120er Monster mit 2 Lüftern auf 2500 RPM sollte das gehen.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*



Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> Hmm ein 120er Monster mit 2 Lüftern auf 2500 RPM sollte das gehen.


 
Um es kurz zu sagen - Nein! - zumindest wenn man nicht das Ziel hat, die Hardware ständig an der Grenze zum thermisch ausgelösten Drosseln zu betreiben und dabei Ohrenschützer tragen zu müssen. Zwar würde es vllt. gelingen die Hardware gerade so am Leben zu erhalten und das bei übelster Lärmentwicklung, aber das geht genauso gut, wenn nicht besser per Lükü. Eine Wakü, bei der man alle Nachteile einer Luftkühlung behält, hat wirklich kein Sinn.  
Zwar kann man prinzipiell bei extremem Luftdurchsatz und absolut grenzwertigen Temperaturen auch aus einigen 120ern ca. 400W Kühlleitung heraus quetschen, aber damit gewinnt man gegenüber Luftkühlung absolut nichts - weder, bei Lautstärke noch bei der Kühlung. Bereits 100W pro 120er sind recht viel, und erlauben wie gesagt noch nicht das was sich die meisten unter leisem und effektivem Wakü-Betrieb vorstellen, weil zumindest im Sommer entweder Abstriche bei den Temperaurenen oder bei der Lautstärke gemacht werden müssen. 400W pro 120er sind nur unter völlig Wakü-unwürdigen Bedingungen erreichbar und damit weder empfehlenswert noch sinnvoll.


----------



## L-man (2. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

ich habe mal in einem Laborversuch ca. 330W mit einem 120er Slim Black Ice und einem Sliptrem 1900 gekühlt die Wassertamp ging auf max. 40°C hoch. Allerdings war der Radiator dafür extern hat also kühle Raumluft genutzt. Wichtig dafür ist dann aber einen Radi mit hoher Lamellendichte zu nutzen und einen Lüfter der einen hohen Druck aufbaut. Das ganze ist aber wirklich sehr laut.


----------



## Sysnet (2. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Also ein 60mm 120er reicht für einen PhenomII 965 gut aus. Kühlt besser als unter Luft und ist auch noch leise zu betreiben (natürlich keine Traumtemps). Ebenso reicht ein 240er für eine GTX280. Daraus schließe ich mal, dass ein 360er auch genügen würde. Selbst leise ist hier möglich. Perfekt wäre aber sicher ein 420\480 Radi. Mehr muss aber nicht zwingend sein.

Einen 120er für CPU *und* GPU halte ich aber definitiv auch für unterdimensioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Diese Faustformel gilt aber nur wenn einem die Lautstärke ziemlich egal ist



Wenn einem die Lautstärke egal ist, dann gilt eher die Faustformel "300 W pro 120 mm", bei nem dicken Black Ice ggf. auch 400 W.
Wo du aber recht hast: Sinnvoll geht anders.
Wobei auch 100 W pro 120 mm noch eine gewisse (wenn auch nicht lohnende) Temperatur ODER Lautstärkeverbesserung gegenüber den meisten luftgekühlten Grafikkarten zulassen.



L-man schrieb:


> ich habe mal in einem Laborversuch ca. 330W mit einem 120er Slim Black Ice und einem Sliptrem 1900 gekühlt die Wassertamp ging auf max. 40°C hoch. Allerdings war der Radiator dafür extern hat also kühle Raumluft genutzt.



Wenn das Gehäuse so klein ist, das nur ein 120er reinpasst, kann die Außenluft ja nie weit weg sein


----------



## Sxx7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut, also die länge darf nicht über 25cm sein(also der ganze Radiator) und ich würde dann auch nur die gpu kühlen.  Den Radiator oben aufs Gehäuse zu montieren ist keine Option. Ich würde ihn unter den Deckel montieren. Auch ein neues Gehäuse ist keine Option. Kann mir jemand ein Set Empfehlen? Oder sollte ich lieber selbst eins zusammenstellen? Der Preis sollte nicht höher als 200 Euro sein (ich weiss ist recht wenig, aber ich muss mir ja auch noch den Kühler für die Grafikkarte kaufen)
Lg: Sxx7


----------



## hotfirefox (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Evl. solltest du mal mitteilen um welches Gehäuse es geht


----------



## Sxx7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

HaHa,

Alienware Aurora R4

Sagt glaub alles.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ist dir das Ausehen eventuell egal? Wenn ja , könntest du an die rechte Seitenwand nen Mora3 ranklatschen oder ihn ganz extern mit den Stützen hinstellen.


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Alienware 

mora untern tisch,mit dem 120iger kommste nicht weit.
Oder du modest das aliengeschwürr oder du kaufst dir nen gescheites case

mit dem 120iger wirste aber def. nicht glücklich werden,lieber nen 9x120/4x180 mora untern tisch


----------



## Sxx7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

wie weit runter kühlt den der?


----------



## Agr9550 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

na kälter als raumtemp bekommste das wasser eh nicht ,das direkt vorweg,also je nachdem wie warm deine bude ist (wenn ne raumtemp von 24° grad hast haste ne cpu temp vom geschätzt 31° im idle unter last evtll 45-47° is schwer zusagen is halt auch ne hardware sache wieviel strom der cpu sich holt und graka und welche lüfter du auf dem radi verbaust wie schnell die sich drehen sollen usw...)


----------



## Sxx7 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ok, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Sysnet (5. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Man kann auch kleinere Radis extern aufstellen. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm - Bricky Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x120mm - Bricky 38169


----------



## Erkaeltung (12. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

hallo ich habe meine pc mit einer wasserkülung ausgestattet und habe ein Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper radiator genommen nur will ich aber noch meine 
hd5970 mit kühlen ich weis das das klapen solte aber was ist mit 2 hd5970 reich da der radiato auch noch 
wolte alles an mein pc mit wasser kühln


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Wenn du das mit Satzzeichen und korrekter Rechtschreibung in einem eigenen Thread schreibst, wo dir dann auch geholfen wird, ist das


----------



## Stryke7 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*



Erkaeltung schrieb:


> hallo ich habe meine pc mit einer wasserkülung ausgestattet und habe ein Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper radiator genommen nur will ich aber noch meine
> hd5970 mit kühlen ich weis das das klapen solte aber was ist mit 2 hd5970 reich da der radiato auch noch
> wolte alles an mein pc mit wasser kühln


 
"Komm wir essen Opa!"  - Satzzeichen retten Leben. Beim nächsten Post auch deines. 

Wie bereits gesagt, wäre dafür ein neuer Thread angebracht.  
Du hast jetzt also 2x HD5970 und einen Prozessor (Welchen ?!??).   Wie siehts mit den Taktraten aus?


----------



## Erkaeltung (14. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Ich habe ein intel i7 950 3.06 GHz . Ich wollte mir eine zweite kaufen,habe ich aber dann doch nicht . 
Geht dann also eine auch ?


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf


----------



## Kurry (15. April 2013)

Magic, da lief aber was schief bei dir. Bei einer Fläche die fast einem Mora entspricht, sollte es nicht lauter sein als die Lukü!


----------



## Erkaeltung (15. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

okay danke


----------



## mrairworthy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Eine ähnliche Meinung habe ich anfangs auch vertreten. Mit einer Aquastream XT wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Auch von ner PCPS ausgehend?
Von der liegen bislang wenig Erfahrungswerte vor, in sofern wäre es interessant, ein paar Vergleiche zu anderen Pumpen zu hören.


----------



## Kurry (20. April 2013)

Also meine D5 gedrosselt und entkoppelt ist nur zu hören, wenn man mit dem Ohr an die Pumpe ganz nah ran geht. 

Sonst steht der PC direkt neben mir auf der Fensterbank und ist absolut nicht zu hören. Ich höre eher meine Maus piepsen (ja, das Eingabegerät).


----------



## Sysnet (20. April 2013)

*AW: Reicht ein 120mm Radiator um Ein Ganzes System zu kühlen?*

Geht mir ebenso mit meiner Laing DDC-1T. Mit passendem Deckel und guter Entkopplung wirklich nicht mehr herauszuhören.


----------

